# Random LR5 Crashes with Photo Export



## Conrad03 (Apr 14, 2015)

This is going to sound very random, but will risk it.


Lately I have been experiencing a lot of computer crashes using a fully up to date iMac with 32 MB Ram.


I’ve checked the hardware = ok
I’ve reloaded the OS Yosemite = OK


I’ve deleted the LR5 .plist = did not fix the problem


My LR5 is up to date


Problem. I have now reproduced the following scenario on 4 different Apple computers.


I’ve exported my photos in 2 different formats: TIFF and JPEG
I’ve created two different files sizes: 5 MB and 30 MB of each


Regardless of the format or size all I have to do is click on the exported photo and the computer crashes. 4 computers, 3 crashes each with the exported photos


Nothing else crashes the computer.


Obviously - to me - there is a glitch in the export function.


I guess my only choice is to uninstall LR5 and reinstall it but am willing to entertain another idea if anyone has one.


If nothing else this may memorialize the problem for some other unlucky soul.


Thanks for considering my question.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. If I understand your problem correctly, LR is not crashing during export but the image file itself is causing OS X to crash.
It is just as obvious to me that there is something outside of LR that is the cause of your problems. If your OS X is crashing when you click on a TIFF or JPEG file in Finder, then how can LR be involved (other than it was LR that created the file)?

When clicking on the file in Finder, what app is Finder using to open the file? 
What other apps are running when you click on the file. (Safari, mail, background "helper" apps, etc.)
Are you running a virus scanner?

You said, "I’ve checked the hardware".  What hardware tests have you done?  Have you checked the RAM chips for intermittent memory problems? http://www.memtestosx.org
How about disk tests for disk errors?  What tests have you done on the drive containing the file and on the drive containing the OS?

Video:  Are your video drivers up to date? Have you run any video tests?  What were they?
If you can copy the problem image files, can you send them to https://www.wetransfer.com and email me the link? Download vCard If the file is corrupt, a copy should be corrupt too and it should crash my OS X too.  FWIW, I've been using OS X for 3 years and nothing has ever crossed my OS. I've had misbehaving programs lock the keyboard mouse and screen, but nothing like the famous MS Windows crashes of the past.


----------



## Conrad03 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Cletus. Thank you for taking my email and giving up your time to do so. You're a star. Please see a point-by-point answer to your questions. Each answer begins with with (ce)

Welcome to the forum. If I understand your problem correctly, LR is not crashing during export but the image file itself is causing OS X to crash. It is just as obvious to me that there is something outside of LR that is the cause of your problems. 


If your OS X is crashing when you click on a TIFF or JPEG file in Finder, then how can LR be involved (other than it was LR that created the file)?


(ce)  I’m not sure I see your point, but perhaps this is a chicken and egg discussion. I am saying that If LR creates it and it has now crashed 4 different computers, LR is “responsible” for making a corrupt file during export. Nonetheless, we won’t know the the answer until I address your questions below and hope it gets sussed.


(ce) When clicking on the file in Finder, what app is Finder using to open the file? 


(ce) The file won’t open as the computer crashes pretty much the icon for the photo is highlighted. Nothing but the regular file preview. I cannot open another program before the computer crashes.

What other apps are running when you click on the file. (Safari, mail, background "helper" apps, etc.)


(ce) I’ve closed them all except what “normally” runs. They are (sorry, it’s a long list): :(


 Finder	200.0 MB	102.5 MB
 Dropbox	100.1 MB	82.1 MB
 loginwindow	94.5 MB	90.5 MB
 iconservicesagent	78.6 MB	53.7 MB
 Activity Monitor	48.5 MB	0 bytes
 Dock	48.2 MB	36.5 MB
 cfprefsd	41.6 MB	35.1 MB
 mdworker	41.4 MB	0 bytes
 mdworker	40.0 MB	0 bytes
 SophosUIServer	30.0 MB	16.3 MB
 CalendarAgent	27.3 MB	11.6 MB
 Notification Center	26.3 MB	13.7 MB
 mdworker	21.0 MB	876 KB
 cloudd	19.0 MB	13.2 MB
 CloudKeychainProxy	16.6 MB	8.3 MB
 Evernote Helper	16.1 MB	9.9 MB
 recentsd	15.8 MB	2.3 MB
 mdworker	14.9 MB	0 bytes
 SystemUIServer	14.8 MB	9.4 MB
 CVMCompiler	14.8 MB	0 bytes
 Memory Clean	14.2 MB	9.9 MB
 syncdefaultsd	12.0 MB	0 bytes
 CalNCService	11.6 MB	4.3 MB
 Spotlight	11.3 MB	5.6 MB
 SpyderUtility	11.3 MB	8.1 MB
 com.apple.internetaccounts	10.5 MB	4.8 MB
 callservicesd	10.3 MB	4.3 MB
 nsurlstoraged	10.3 MB	4.0 MB
 sharingd	10.0 MB	5.0 MB
 CoreServicesUIAgent	9.8 MB	6.3 MB
 soagent	9.7 MB	3.9 MB
 secd	9.1 MB	4.2 MB
 com.apple.CommerceKit.TransactionService	8.7 MB	7.3 MB
 com.apple.dock.extra	8.3 MB	5.7 MB
 mdworker	8.3 MB	1.3 MB
 Photos Agent	8.1 MB	6.2 MB
 mdworker	7.8 MB	1.2 MB
 com.apple.sbd	7.8 MB	2.9 MB
 pkd	6.9 MB	3.4 MB
 storeaccountd	6.8 MB	4.3 MB
 SpotlightNetHelper	6.7 MB	4.7 MB
 DataDetectorsDynamicData	6.6 MB	3.2 MB
 com.apple.WeatherKitService	6.5 MB	5.1 MB
 identityservicesd	6.2 MB	2.6 MB
 Dropbox Finder Integration	5.9 MB	4.6 MB
 fontd	5.9 MB	2.4 MB
 mdworker32	5.5 MB	0 bytes
 Image Capture Extension	5.5 MB	4.2 MB
 AppleSpell	5.4 MB	2.7 MB
 distnoted	5.4 MB	908 KB
 accountsd	5.2 MB	1.6 MB
 com.apple.NotesMigratorService	5.1 MB	0 bytes
 com.apple.MailServiceAgent	4.9 MB	2.6 MB
 Keychain Circle Notification	4.7 MB	3.5 MB
 mdworker	4.6 MB	0 bytes
 Wi-Fi	4.5 MB	2.5 MB
 mdworker	4.5 MB	0 bytes
 EscrowSecurityAlert	4.5 MB	3.3 MB
 imagent	4.3 MB	2.1 MB
 LaterAgent	4.1 MB	3.0 MB
 storeinappd	4.1 MB	2.6 MB
 AirPlayUIAgent	4.0 MB	2.6 MB
 quicklookd	3.9 MB	0 bytes
 usernoted	3.9 MB	1.4 MB
 AppleIDAuthAgent	3.8 MB	2.4 MB
 com.apple.CloudPhotosConfiguration	3.7 MB	2.5 MB
 com.apple.iCloudHelper	3.7 MB	1.4 MB
 com.apple.lakitu	3.5 MB	1.3 MB
 storeassetd	3.5 MB	3.2 MB
 secinitd	3.5 MB	1.2 MB
 UserEventAgent	3.5 MB	1.4 MB
 fmfd	3.3 MB	2.2 MB
 tccd	3.2 MB	1,008 KB
 mdworker	3.1 MB	0 bytes
 diagnostics_agent	2.9 MB	1.1 MB
 CallHistorySyncHelper	2.9 MB	2.6 MB
 mapspushd	2.9 MB	1.7 MB
 bird	2.7 MB	1.4 MB
 IMDPersistenceAgent	2.6 MB	2.2 MB
 CallHistoryPluginHelper	2.6 MB	2.2 MB
 mdworker	2.5 MB	0 bytes
 cloudpaird	2.5 MB	1.4 MB
 iTunes Helper	2.4 MB	1.9 MB
 mdworker	2.3 MB	2.2 MB
 SafariNotificationAgent	2.3 MB	1.6 MB
 pbs	2.2 MB	648 KB
 QuickLookSatellite	2.0 MB	0 bytes
 com.apple.AddressBook.InternetAccountsBridge	2.0 MB	1.7 MB
 lsuseractivityd	2.0 MB	736 KB
 SafariCloudHistoryPushAgent	1.9 MB	1.1 MB
 storedownloadd	1.9 MB	1.6 MB
 photolibraryd	1.9 MB	1.6 MB
 loginitemregisterd	1.8 MB	1.5 MB
 com.apple.SafariServices	1.7 MB	1.5 MB
 askpermissiond	1.6 MB	1.4 MB
 com.apple.InputMethodKit.UserDictionary	1.6 MB	708 KB
 SocialPushAgent	1.6 MB	1.1 MB
 nsurlsessiond	1.4 MB	1.4 MB
 com.apple.audio.ComponentHelper	1.4 MB	0 bytes
 com.apple.notificationcenterui.WeatherSummary	1.4 MB	1.1 MB
 storelegacy	1.4 MB	1.3 MB
 maspushagent	1.3 MB	960 KB
 CMFSyncAgent	1.2 MB	348 KB
 com.apple.wifi.proxy	1.1 MB	444 KB
 spindump_agent	1.1 MB	800 KB
 helpd	1.0 MB	1,012 KB
 com.apple.audio.SandboxHelper	1,020 KB	0 bytes
 AirPort Base Station Agent	896 KB	876 KB
 com.apple.tonelibraryd	896 KB	636 KB
 DiskUnmountWatcher	816 KB	560 KB
 pboard	588 KB	560 KB
 mdflagwriter	560 KB	276 KB
 dbfseventsd	152 KB	116 KB



Are you running a virus scanner?


(ce) No. I have Sophos but only run it when needed or once a week just for insurance. FWIW I have owned Apple computers for over 15 y and have yet to uncover a virus. 

You said, "I’ve checked the hardware".  What hardware tests have you done?  


(ce) I checked the hardware by turning off the computer and the restarting it by holding the D key and waiting for the diagnostic results as recommended by Apple


Have you checked the RAM chips for intermittent memory problems? http://www.memtestosx.org


(ce) Tried this program per your suggestion and the results were “All tests passed."


How about disk tests for disk errors?  


(ce) Through Disk Utility. I ran Repair Disk Permissions and Verify Disk and no problems identified. I rand Repair Disk too, though the point seemed moot.


What tests have you done on the drive containing the file and on the drive containing the OS?


(ce) Everything I’ve just described in addition to Optimizing the LR catalog, which is done each time it closes.

Video:  Are your video drivers up to date? Have you run any video tests?  What were they?


(ce) Don’t know how to do this is.

If you can copy the problem image files, can you send them to https://www.wetransfer.com and email me the link? 


(ce) It’s in the following Dropbox folder as I can’t highlight the file without the various computers crashing. Getting it into Dropbox was luck.


https://www.dropbox.com/s/ei2gebxykhx7ozd/Chatas%20Ortega%20%40%20Night_%21%20%281%20of%201%29.jpg?dl=0




Download vCard (http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/member.php?7539-clee01l&do=vcard) If the file is corrupt, a copy should be corrupt too and it should crash my OS X too.  FWIW, I've been using OS X for 3 years and nothing has ever crossed my OS. 


(ce) Thanks for doing all this, Cletus. Again, fwiw, I have not touched the offending files all day and the computer has run fine.


----------

